# Help my key came out the fob....



## Brandirjones (Jun 26, 2020)

My daughters keyCame out of her Fob and the key didn’t actually break it just had a little tiny like the silver piece that popped off of where the key flips out. And the key itself just kind of slides out. Is it possible to glue this piece back on and it work properly? I called the Chevrolet company and they said that I would need to come up there purchase a new key and bring the vehicle up there to have it reprogrammed?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Brandirjones said:


> My daughters keyCame out of her Fob and the key didn’t actually break it just had a little tiny like the silver piece that popped off of where the key flips out. And the key itself just kind of slides out. Is it possible to glue this piece back on and it work properly? I called the Chevrolet company and they said that I would need to come up there purchase a new key and bring the vehicle up there to have it reprogrammed?
> <snip pics>


The key housing in the fob is broken. Glue won't hold that - too much stress. But the key looks good - it can be used in a new fob. That can save you ~40 bucks in key cutting costs.

You might try getting a replacement fob, 10-20 bucks used on eBay or Amazon. With that, you could move the old fob's electronics to the new one along with mounting the key in the new one.

But it's much easier to just put the key in the new fob and have your car learn the new fob. The re-learn is well documented in the owner's manual. Easy peasy for most gen1 Cruzes - what year is your daughter's car? As I understand it, on a 2011, programming it to the car requires a dealer (or a locksmith, at half the dealer price). On my 2013, it was a DIY piece of cake.

I would start with another key fob. You can get a used one off eBay or Amazon for 10-20 dollars shipped. Just make sure it's for your model year and trim level. That is, read the details to satisfy yourself it matches your car. For my 2013 Cruze, I got one from KeylessKing on eBay.

For moving the old key over to the new fob, you might need somebody who is handy to help with that - it requires removing and inserting a roll pin which can be tricky. Or maybe get a locksmith to do that part of the repair.

HTH.
Doug

.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

plano-doug said:


> The key housing in the fob is broken. Glue won't hold that - too much stress. But the key looks good - it can be used in a new fob. That can save you ~40 bucks in key cutting costs.
> 
> You might try getting a replacement fob, 10-20 bucks used on eBay or Amazon. With that, you could move the old fob's electronics to the new one along with mounting the key in the new one.
> 
> ...


Dido...that's the downside of switchblade keys.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

JLL said:


> Dido...that's the downside of switchblade keys.


Good point. 

I try to (and also tell my kids to) leave the fob unlatched with the key at around 90° instead of fully opened/straightened (when inserted in the ignition). I think that gives one a slightly better chance of not breaking the key or fob.

What's the upside to switchblade keys? What's the problem they solved?

Doug


.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

plano-doug said:


> Good point.
> 
> I try to (and also tell my kids to) leave the fob unlatched with the key at around 90° instead of fully opened/straightened (when inserted in the ignition). I think that gives one a slightly better chance of not breaking the key or fob.
> 
> ...


They probably just did it to copy Mercedes and BMW. A lot of people thought they were cool before push button start came along.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Good point.
> 
> I try to (and also tell my kids to) leave the fob unlatched with the key at around 90° instead of fully opened/straightened (when inserted in the ignition). I think that gives one a slightly better chance of not breaking the key or fob.
> 
> ...


Switch blade looks cool, is more size efficient since you instead of a brick with buttons and a key sticking out, it can fold inside thus less bulky.


----------



## Brandirjones (Jun 26, 2020)

Her car is a 2011, so does that in fact mean I have to take the car into shop also for the key replacement or can I just order a new fob and replace with the existing key? I’m so thankful for this forum!!! It’s ALWAYS something with this car!!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Brandirjones said:


> Her car is a 2011, so does that in fact mean I have to take the car into shop also for the key replacement or can I just order a new fob and replace with the existing key? I’m so thankful for this forum!!! It’s ALWAYS something with this car!!


The 2011 owner's manual says to take it to the dealer for fob transmitter programming. Whereas, the 2012 manual describes how to do it yourself. That agrees with those old, cobweb covered memories in the back of my head 

You might stop by a locksmith and see what they have to offer. I think some Ace Hardware stores now carry fobs and can program them to your car as well.

See what's offered in the way of new fobs ($$), and ask if they can program if you bring the fob. Show them your broken fob and see what options they give.

If buying your own fob online (and having Ace or a locksmith program it) only saves you 10-25 bucks, let them do it all for you and avoid the hassle of the extra work.

OTOH, if getting a used fob from eBay saves you 75 or 100 bucks, it may be worth the hassle of buying it from one place and getting another to program it to the car.

The old style fobs which are attached to your key chain are supported with replacement housings wherein you move your old fob circuit board and battery over to the new fob. If you coould do the same with the your switchblade style fob, that would be ideal.

I fiddled around with one of my switchblade fobs trying to take it apart but quit, afraid I would break it. You can get a fob at a junkyard for almost nothing. That would give you a new key housing/elbow joint for your fob. Maybe ask a locksmith (or Ace) if they can take the fob apart and replace that piece if you bring them the parts. If you try this, make sure the junkyard fob matches yours. Junkyards tend to be "no refunds".

Doug...throwing some ideas out there 

.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I programmed my second 2013 key fob by inserting the old programmed key, starting it, turning it off, and quickly insertering the new key and fob and it started and programmed immediately. That easy.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is a cut and paste from another similar thread I answered:

You could do a few things:

Buy one of these and then swap the board and swap out the cut blade for an uncut one. Use XR's tutorial for that. (I did not veriy that the fobs match yours in particular, but these same sellers will probably have the others as well.)

New Uncut 5 Button 433MHz With ID46 Chip Remote Control Key Fob for Chevrolet Cruze 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 Read the fine print in this ad before buying: 2010- 2014 Cruze (Models WITHOUT Proximity Entry & WITHOUT Remote Start) - even though the remote has five buttons.

3 Buttons Replacement Remote Car Key Fob ID46 315mhz Fit For Chevrolet Cruze 2010-2015 Replacement Refit Car Key

Car Key Blank Uncut Blade For Chevrolet Cruze Buick Excelle Regal Lacrosse Remote Key (71#)

This one might be the correct one, just email the seller to get confirmation before buying. That way if it doesn't work, you can get a refund (or partial) without returning it.

5 Button New Replacement Flip Key Folding Remote Key Fob for Chevrolet Equinox Cruze 433MHz Uncut Blade

or do like I did and bought one of these and had the dealer cut it. Cost me $200 and change for the cut.

Brand New Uncut High Security Laser Sidemill Transponder Chip Key fits GM (Fits: Camaro)

Then you need to program the new key to the car:

You can use the old fob. Get in the car, close the doors, put the old, programmed fob in the ignition and turn it to on for a second then then off again. Remove the old key. Within 10 seconds, put the new fob in the ignition and turn it to on then off again. It should now be programmed. This will not unlearn any old fobs. You can have up to 8 keys programmed to the car.You can also program a new key without an old key. It takes 30 minutes. No old key fobs can be near the car when you do this, and the old key fobs will no longer work. To do it, get in the car, close the door, put the new key in the ignition and turn it to on (without starting the car). Let it sit for 10 minutes until the security light turns off. Turn the ignition to off and wait 5 seconds. Repeat this procedure two more times (total of 3 cycles). Remove the key. Start the car with the new key. The new key should be programmed and all old keys will no longer work. You can now add additional new keys using the first procedure.

Or go to a hardware store/lockshop and purchase an aftermarket setup.


----------

